# Newera 34 GT-R omori tune



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well after a 4month search, its over…huge thanks to Miguel as always when he gets my cars lol…..should be worth the wait when its over in the UK very soon! As well as looking forward to being back in an RB! 

Car has been tuned at Omori, and is immaculate. Will form the basis of Newera “demo” car…so expect lots of the GTR products we do to feature on this over the next few months.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:  

You will note that front & rear badges are missing. These are being replaced with a brand new R35GTR set.

Top Secret rear diffuser will also be fitted.

Anyways…………..


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Stunning mate, you must be really happy with that!!

ENGINE BAY PICS PLEASE!!! LOL


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks stunning. 

How do you get it sva'd and registered over here though?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice, congratz on the purchase


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

matty32 said:


> You will note that front & rear badges are missing. These are being replaced with a brand new R35GTR set.


Whats the difference between R34 and R35 Badges?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You've gone over to the 'gay'side then Matty ? 

Should have bought a white one !

Your gonna be best buds with Hockey_Boy now !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

34s rock! lol..

35 badges are like crystal like, very hard to explain or capture in a photo but ask bean im sure he will say they look rather nice

yeah thanks for the comments 

cant wait to get it!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

matty32 said:


> 34s rock! lol..
> 
> 35 badges are like crystal like, very hard to explain or capture in a photo but ask bean im sure he will say they look rather nice
> 
> ...


Also two piece rather than one. Best badge by far up to now and Newera always has stock!

Looking forward to seeing your car next week Matty. Will for sure bring out the ole tri-pod for some fantastic shots!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh Matthew! 

Not bad for a fat lass! 
Yeh get some engine pics up you big girl, that would be the first pic in a series from a real man!

bob


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely .. you lucky lucky bugger.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats Matty!  looks very nice and tidy!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice one Matty!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

glad to see you finally found a 34!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

very, very nice....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks, yeah ive got one just like dinos  lol..(and everyone else whos on this board from japan)

definitely will be worth the wait, miguel says it drives "most excellentay" 

no engine bay photos for you, as that would spoil my plans!


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Very cool GT-R, Matty - I don't envy you, neeer, not a bit!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

welcome to the r34 club :smokin:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats and enjoy it(when arrives to UK, of course)


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

At last, and the wait looks like it has been worth it!  Winter blues??? :smokin:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

congtrats on getting onw mate. Looks lovely too

James.


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

very very nice  

Will this be a R-Tune then?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Played Matty, very nice indeed.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Ugh. Horrible. Sell it quick! I know a man without taste who'll take it off your hands cheap 

(Did I mention that you're a bastard, MAtty????!!!!!)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wonderful looking car matey...

im not jealous im not jealous









































yeah keep telling myself that


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments, its a present to myself for my 27th birthday  

(plus i really wanted another GT-R!!!)

Spec of the 34. I was looking for something of high tune, but 99% of these examples had undergone very hard driving or accident damaged.

what made my search harder was that i wanted a blue one lol.....

anyways the car is a late R34, one of the last (hence the different seats which were a factory option)...no other 34 ive seen has these.

its been Nismo Omori for various bits and pieces by the looks of it & just had a full service...lovely! and course has xenons ...

Nismo ECU
Nismo side & rear spats
TE37s, & locking nuts
Nismo filter
blitz ltd edition ID3
exhuast (not figured out the make as yet)
new Tein suspension
300kph clocks

got big plans for this so will form a good base...lots of items from TopSecret & Nismo now on order 

some more piccies









































there is a body in the box LOL...











very nice and clean...(its quite dusty!)


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations vith the purchase matty32.
A beautiful looking Gtr.

Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks Terje,

i may have to borrow your Nismo R TUNE carbon bonnet ! hehe


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations Matt, a very good choice, it looks like a very good example indeed, and in the best colour without a doubt.

You do know the wait for that will drive you fukin nuts!

Mark.

what's with these 35 badges then, sounds like I need to get on this bandwaggon?


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

mint!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

shakey, badges can be found here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/88394-r35-gtr-badges.html?highlight=r35

 , just want my r34 to have abit of a twist


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Matty - great great looking car


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice & clean GT-R you've got there :thumbsup: 

I'll be taking my Nismo air duct off soon if you're interested.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Matty mate.

Looks very very nice.


Mick


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Matty, that looks very sweet. How long did it take Miguel to find it, amongst the usual average stuff that appears at auctions over in Japan?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

4 months Racer GT-R , unlike most he doesnt choose the first example, spends time and a great deal of care selecting only the best thats available. 

im sure the jp guys when they see it will agree

and its 100% rust free, not even the jacking points are damaged...

its had the same owner for the past 8 years too, so clearly been cherished


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great find Matty, looks a stunner mate. So when will you be going 2.8 with a whistely job on there?

Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks good Matty.......knowing Miguel, its must be proper mint!

All it needs is a 2.8 with a T04z under the bonnet!....... :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Very nice, looks like Miguel has worked his magic again. Good Luck with it.

Tony


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Congratulations Matty, 
You must be soooo excited ?
I'll bet the waiting's killing you !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome BB 34, very clean example. You know, you will need to start a thread of your build once you get it in your possession. I will take some pics for you at Daikoku when we meet up. Perhaps I can convince Miguel to take it sideways for some great pics


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

A Hakone shakedown should give it a thorough road test


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL, each week Matty thought we'd find his car, during the 4 months it took to find it. Wasn't so easy. Either they're mint, very low mileage and cost a fortune, or they're tired and worn out, and in many cases - rusty beneath  

....Not this one! 

Unfortunately, logistics of having work to get done on various customer's cars in time for shipping and lack of parking meant I could only keep this GT-R with me for the weekend. It's now back at the yard, ready for shipping - number plates off. I won't be bringing it to Daikoku I'm afraid. Sorry guys! 

Shame, as it's a lovely example - although I wouldn't put it sideways, etc. It's not mine! :thumbsup:

It'll no doubt be appearing again soon enough, on UK shores - and with the plans Matty has in store, it'll no doubt be in the limelight.

Miguel


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW, that is down right georgeous! Congrats on your purchase! I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Do cars in Japan not come with rust warranty, or are conditions there terrible?

I know its completely different but my little GTI came with a 14 year warranty against corrosion (rust) from VW.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats matty! 'patience is a virtue' as they say and it has certainly payed off for you.

Can see you've also got the lmted blitz boost controller, rare as rocking horse s**t!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks guys 

yep definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Matty,

Think about getting your GT-R booked in with Alex Creassey when it's in your hands - I'm sure it would come up a treat! :thumbsup:


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

such a sweet R34, i'm soooooooooooooooooo jeleous, don't fancy swapping for my R33 do you  .

i actually quite like it without the GTR badges, can't wait to see what you have planned.:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

That is lovely.

I'm itching to see what 'goodies' it'll be getting once it's in your hands matty! *laughs*


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet ride, matty. Great to see you are on board with a 34 in BB!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> You've gone over to the 'gay'side then Matty ?
> 
> Should have bought a white one !
> 
> Your gonna be best buds with Hockey_Boy now !



:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looks very nice
love the seats :thumbsup:







HEY GILE 
WANT A GO IN THE 

BLUE ONE.....................................hehehehehe


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

very very nice mate


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Surely it should be Matty34 or perhaps Matty Shiny Blue Fantastic Looking 34.
I'll join the back of the jealous queue then.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

That is a gorgeous example you have acquired. BTW, why didn't you buy a 34 in the UK as there seem to be quite a few for sale here? Bayside Blue as well


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

wow it looks great...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

YokoAE86 said:


> That is a gorgeous example you have acquired. BTW, why didn't you buy a 34 in the UK as there seem to be quite a few for sale here? Bayside Blue as well


thanks for the comments.

i COULD have bought a 34 in the uk, 

personally i wouldnt. there are lovely cars in japan but you have to be patient and not jump at the first one.

i wouldnt have found a car like this, in the UK. Its also not been through harsh salty uk winters etc.

i also wouldnt want to have the label of "oh thats xxx's old car" etc...

those are my reasons. Obviously i work for newera and its also to show what quality of car we can obtain. :thumbsup:


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

she is beautiful maty mate. see you on road saturday we will chat then


----------



## richpa (Apr 3, 2007)

A Very Very Nice Car. if it looks half as good in the flesh as in the photo's then you have a real beauty.

Congrats

Richard
(Richpa)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

carbon plenum cover (see trade section) fitted today


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

That looks quite good! more carbon fibre!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

matty32 said:


> thanks for the comments.
> 
> i COULD have bought a 34 in the uk,
> 
> ...


Oh, and dont forget the excellent Pound to Yen rate and the fact that you hopefully didnt pay much of a mark-up from the already excellent auction prices!!!:clap: 

Good looking car!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im not going into what i paid for the car im afraid.

good cars , fetch good money, been looking for nearly 5months, if you were actually on the ground in japan you will know that good 34s arnt all over the place.

pound / yen rate has fallen alot recently 

still will be a nice birthday present :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyMook (Feb 24, 2008)

figured this would be a good place to have my first post...

gorgeous car man...simple gorgeous


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

matty32 said:


> im not going into what i paid for the car im afraid.
> 
> good cars , fetch good money, been looking for nearly 5months, if you were actually on the ground in japan you will know that good 34s arnt all over the place.
> 
> ...


No Sir, I dont believe I asked the price...as I wouldnt post it either. Thats your business. :smokin: Your right, I'm not in Japan any more, but "good" cars have always been available if your willing to wait for what you want, for which you have been patient and it looks like it will pay off. 

I have my personal thoughts on this, but that isnt relevant to the thread . I watched the Japanese auctions for months before I bought mine...at the same time I watched this site for comparable cars in the UK...there was a difference needless to say! This was 3 1/2 years ago so maybe things have changed.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

matty32 said:


> carbon plenum cover (see trade section) fitted today


Totally spoils an otherwise stunning car! Leave the cheap tat on the shelf


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good job its not your car then dave isnt it 

the engine bay will change alot over the next few months


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

...*dribbles*...

Hopefully see that flying through the local area at a rate of knots soon! (or not if you have plans a plenty)


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

matty32 said:


> good job its not your car then dave isnt it
> 
> the engine bay will change alot over the next few months


I can imagine the excitement is immense Matty.  

I've always been a bit more "function over form" orientated with cars. The stick on bits always seem a bit Halfords IMO.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah im looking forward to it, but its just a car at the end of the day

i actually really like the new CTR which i got on thursday. 

very comfy, great on fuel, bit of poke to it.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I looked at the CTR but found the ride just too firm for it to be "real-world" usable if you understand what I mean? 

The engine and noise were superb though, it's definitely one of those cars you cannot help but put your foot down at every oppertunity!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cost me £1k (tax) on the civic, so very very cheap motoring, all servicing etc is included as its a company car..

so doesnt matter if it pops a clutch or needs new tyres every 5months lol

its got a firm engine ride, il give it that...its cool to get to and from work in and to carry loads of crap around it in 

i got it in that odd bronze colour (looks like black)

its a GT version fully loaded with all the options


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well took the 34 out this weekend

love being back in a GT-R again, 

will put up, updated engine bay photos etc next weekend when everythings fitted. 

top secret rear diffusers just arrived too!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I love your car !!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

More pics matty!!!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Stunning Matt, really a top 34 you have.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice matty! Any pics of the new diffuser?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few more pics

recently have had the ARC air box popped on and the Stock OEM one taken out, 

2 takatas placed in the car, and really just enjoying it 

exhaust is too quiet.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

spec list:

(Unknown internals)

Nismo ECU
Nismo side skirts & rear spat set
Nismo Exhaust
Nismo rad cap
Nismo front clear indicators
Nismo side clear winkers
Nismo Coppermix &fly
Nismo carbon b trims
Nismo cambelt
R35 GTR rear badge & R35 nissan badge
GTR front badge replaced
Jun oil cap
Top Secret Strut Brace
Blitz SBCID ltd edition
Volk TE37S & Lock nuts
Tein HAs
Garage Defend cooling panel (carbon)
Takata 340s
Top Secret shifter
320clocks
Trust Clear cam cover
HKS pulleys
HKS SSQV
ARC airbox


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good matt...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

come on down to the southend meet at the weekend 

thanks for the comments, 

it needs more power but to be honest it was either that or a holiday and ive spent too much on this 34 already


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The weather doesnt look too promising for the weekend! :nervous: 

I think yours is just crying out for that Top Secret rear diffuser you have lying around! :thumbsup:


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Nice car Matty!

Although il get called a loser I still like Bayside blue! If you need anybody to run things for Newera in Canada just let me know! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I thought there was a carbon plenum on this? BTW, what does it do?

Is the engine standard or modified?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking nice and tidy.....not sure if the "GOLD" shifter is a bit sharp for the interior though 

Looking at the mods list, so you are running adjustable pulleys on standard cams or you missed your cams out of the list..??

Where about is this southend meets by the way?? if is not too far from me and weather is good then I might be up for it... it will be nice to see you there too Kadir....


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

matty, i was under the impression that only the Vspec II NUR came with silver stitching on the steering wheel, ebrake gaiter, seats, etc... Also noticed you have a 300kmh speedo as well. Wasn't that a NUR item only also?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WPL - its near basildon (half way house) m25 jct 29, half way down the a127

kadir - ive sold the t/s diffuser,

Yoko - i did have a carbon plenum - miguel fitted it in japan for me before he shipped my car to the UK. i have had some engine work etc, and it was taken off - it wasnt refitted.no particular reason i have a spare here anyways so i can always fit one if i wish,

1990BNR32 - i have a different interior (and tbh i prefer it) came out the factory like that, they have not been replaced (as far as either miguel or myself are aware of)

cams are stock as far as im aware. tensioner etc were all replaced with new items when it arrived. i put on the pulleys.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking good mate


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

it looks stunning. I would love to see this running on new rims 

RE30s maybe


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Matt thats looks absolutely savage!
Lovin the R35 badges


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

etikoner said:


> it looks stunning. I would love to see this running on new rims
> 
> RE30s maybe


NTO3s if anything :chuckle:


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats a lush looking motor.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

needs more power


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Any initial plans for the engine mate?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> Any initial plans for the engine mate?


not really mate to be honest, if i do anything it would have to be the whole hog , to4z etc

but i wouldnt go that route for a little while , maybe next summer

just enjoying it for what it is , :wavey:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Good man 

...I do love your wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> Good man
> 
> ...I do love your wheels



i dont lol


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Well if I'm in a position financially and you ever change them let me know  (assuming they are 18's?)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> Well if I'm in a position financially and you ever change them let me know  (assuming they are 18's?)


hi yeah they are 18s with some race type semi slicks on them  

whowever owned it in japan i think liked to drive hard, they arnt normal type tyres ...

i want some different wheels at some stage....


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

They are nice, I'd take them off you, assuming I don't get some NISMO LM-GT4s first which are my favourite


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

washed up the old girl today, first time i have driven it in a while...

and before anyway says, yes i know i need new wheels and a front splitter

Nur spec is going on in next couple of weeks, along with ARC washer/catch tank


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Well, you already know what I think of your car matty. It's a real stunner.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice mate, loving the harnesses and the induction box! Wheels aren't too shabby either!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

About time too!

Looks stunning mate


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!

But why do you need new wheels?!?


----------



## Boozilla (May 26, 2008)

what a piece of jewel you've got here m8. Stunning /bow


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Looks great!
> 
> But why do you need new wheels?!?


thanks for the comments

erm cos i dont like the TE37s :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some NTO3s would look great in that case!!


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

matty32 said:


> washed up the old girl today, first time i have driven it in a while...


I love this picture. Fantastic car you have there Matt.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks its ok, not pushing the power i want atm tho


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Good things come to those that wait dude 

Visually its beautiful, only thing I'd add to it is a Z-Tune front bumper and the TS diffuser at the back 

You still have plans for the T40Z?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning Mate

James.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah to4, at some point

i prefer the stock bumper, and if any diffuser is going on its the ARC james has just ordered... rather than the T/S


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

matty32 said:


> thanks for the comments
> 
> erm cos i dont like the TE37s :chuckle:


Knowing you you'll fit 3 spokes. If you do, you're a dead man


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wheels i want i dont think they ever did in 18.

ENKEI or advans in black with the red rim around the outside ....droool

yeah its cool car to own i just got abit bored with it lately tbh


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks good matey just needs a few tweaks IMO the front bumper as previously mentioned and new rims. I think the TE37 in a 19 look lovely but in 18's look too small on a gtr


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

this car is sexy mate realy sexy.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

little update

i now have a lovely new set of NT03s in white arriving shortly to go on the car 

Top Secret Carbon bonnet (genuine one not some micky mouse copy)

Y.Factory rad and a few other goodies!

she wont be ready for the march meet but start of april should all be on the car

also thanks for Ron at RK for the recent oil change last week

she running super smooth


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats a shame they wont be on for the meet. Not even the wheels?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

New NT03s?!?! Awesome.. Can I have them please?! lol!

Oil change time for my R34 GTR too me thinks..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> New NT03s?!?! Awesome.. Can I have them please?! lol!
> 
> Oil change time for my R34 GTR too me thinks..


only if you buy more parts


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> only if you buy more parts


More parts?!?! 

Okay.. I'll make up a list shall I..?! I got all these Monopoly notes burning a hole in my pocket! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This is going too look hot Matty, love your choice in wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sneak preview


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

re-branded Enkei's?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> re-branded Enkei's?


eh?

These are NT03s

they had a choice of 2 centre caps ;-)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah rite,sorry matt,i looked at the previous page and saw them there to,i was going to say it's very unlike of you to get some "re-branded" enkei's

i LOVE these wheels in the dark colours!!


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

GIT :chairshot
When they're on pop round mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

matty32 said:


> sneak preview



Loverly Job, someone likes cleaning wheel 



Smokey :clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice matt good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

matty32 said:


> sneak preview


Nice kinda reminds me of spiderman for some reason?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

what width and offset are the NT03's?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

18 10 18 from memory

Gtr gets washed every week so im cool about cleaning them

I have had these wheels before so know what to expect

Rude - will do


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Morning Matty! 

You keeping the NT03s as they are or??

How is your R34 GTR?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the purchase matty32:smokin:
Stunning wheels that will suit you 34 perfect:bowdown1:



Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

keeping them white

my TE37s are going to a good home 

hope these NTs should turn up tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought NT03's were discontinued a long time ago??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

inFOCUS said:


> I thought NT03's were discontinued a long time ago??


they were dont mean i cant get them at a fair price

benefit for working at Newera Japan


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wheels nearly here

Also ordered

Topsecret engine cover (special order)

Nismo lock nuts

Blitz talking turbo timer


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Good stuff, matty. Looks like there is no stopping the modding.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well today was a good day for my 34

flew through its MOT (big thanks for Phil (johnnyspeedbump) in squeezing me in today after hours for the MOT. shes super clean underneath too! 

My NT03s arrived earlier in the week, so these got put on first thing this morning.

couldnt put them on without new Nismo locking nuts


----------



## Boozilla (May 26, 2008)

what an immaculate condition... you can be proud of it..

the Enkei's fit perfectly..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very very nice matt looks mean


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Awesome mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

looks lush mate! back end looks a little high though!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Matty, NT03's & BB R34GTR is one of my favourite combos. It looks rude dude!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I'm currently In the 34 took it for a spin tonight

Keep getting comments on the wheels ;-)

Bob - it's the picture, back is quite low just the way it comes out in the pic

Thanks for the commentsnext up is the TS bonnet & few other goodies once they get here !


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Thanks for the commentsnext up is the TS bonnet & few other goodies once they get here !



Good man!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Gorgeous car! My favorite R34 color.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep they look new and shiny.:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Really super nice!!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff, matty. Every time I see your car its getting transformed into something a little more special. Wheels look mint... Keep those mods coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks absolutely superb mate :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb wheel choice:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Nismo front wings?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> ^^Nismo front wings?!


:chuckle:

had to do something different because at this rate your car will look like mine (but just in silver)



picked them up today as the latest container arrived


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Matty32 dont be a tease
What is in that package??opcorn:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

We can be twins! :chuckle:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you should lower it and put the TE's back on 



rb26 said:


> What is in that package??opcorn:


Z-tune front fenders I reckon...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

New wheels are looking really good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks guys

il be honest the z tune fenders are not mine but for a customer


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Was gonna say!... thought you said some time back that they were not your cuppa tea!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not if you don't have the full nismo kit


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What are your thoughts on those canard thingies?!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Matty your car looks great love the new look with the wheels really makes the car stand out even more than before very nice,must be giving them boxes away are you lol:thumbsup:.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few bits starting to arrive 

flip down number plate ;-)


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

nice mate.
i saw these at rtec shop but thaught it was a defo puller.
old bill will love it.lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kenny wingate said:


> nice mate.
> i saw these at rtec shop but thaught it was a defo puller.
> old bill will love it.lol


had one for 2 years on the other GT-R

not a problem

they only lift at speed anyways, better air flow


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

lol,better air flow lol , old bill will fall around jaughing.lol.
is it not an electric 1 then ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no it just moves up when over a particular speed. 

it is designed for better airflow

not electric


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

cool cool


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

matty32 said:


> no it just moves up when over a particular speed.
> 
> it is designed for better airflow
> 
> not electric


I thought you couldnt get them anymore, i was talking to you about getting hold of one at the end of last year.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

matty, when did you spray your car silver?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

right ok lets settle this

my car is still bayside lol, the pic is just an illustration of how they fit on the 34

the pic in my sig, is that of the z tune, when i saw it at omori

endo - things change in 6months ;-)


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

matty32 said:


> few bits starting to arrive
> 
> flip down number plate ;-)


ohh pm me a price please. be ideal for my rally car


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

nice wheels matty , i have them in gun grey :bowdown1:

you have more info on the flip down part for the numberplate ?
for my ts frontbumper


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Matty you R34 looks the mint, very rare example.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New HKS HYPERMAX Drag's just been sent out to me  yay!


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

HKS Coilovers... surely the way to go. Where are the old wheels? SOLD? I think they would look great powdercoated in a gunmetal grey, almost like the OEM R34 GT-R Wheels, but with better taste of course.

Great car btw, if I never mentioned so before!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Miller99Skyline said:


> HKS Coilovers... surely the way to go. Where are the old wheels? SOLD? I think they would look great powdercoated in a gunmetal grey, almost like the OEM R34 GT-R Wheels, but with better taste of course.
> 
> Great car btw, if I never mentioned so before!



white te37s on BB are :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the TEIN ones, have decided to leak (all be it just the front passenger side shock)

so HKS one are going on instead, they should turn up sometime next week.

TE37s, sold them, they went to Toni on her Yellow R34 (now the wheels are painted black)

i have a few more things going on to the car , just waiting for it all to turn up from japan. 

still i may end up selling the car now, im a little undecided.


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

souroull said:


> white te37s on BB are :runaway:


LOL. I know they are, but don't tell anyone else that! :nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

little update

Coilovers went on yesterday at RK's

drives soooooo sweet now

Top Secret bonnet arrived saturday at the docks and was delivered yesterday.

just been spending the day waxing it up using some stuff from alex at serious performance.

big thanks to the Newera JP team, Gio & the boys at Top Secret for doing such a cool paint job on the carbon bonnet.

Aero catches are a big improvement

should be fitting it later !


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

once its fitted you then need to take pics asap and out em' up :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

right well tried to fit the bonnet today

waxed it up good, (its really shiny!)

trial fitting went well, until.....we found out the ARC box is incompatable with the TS bonnet...agahahhahahahahahh!!! 

so new filters will have to be ordered.

anyways some pics

(Yes im aware its not fully shut, but you get the idea)

looks alot meaner!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

crist matt you dont half drink lots of tea!!!!!! 3 cup's 

nice look too mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

me and my mate Jim were fitting it, 

he had 2 cups i had one ;-)

though we did have 2 BK double cheeseburger meals fitting it as well lol

my ARC box will have to go up for sale now


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice!

No biscuits with all that tea?!


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

looks nice :thumbsup:

strange, your bonnet is not the same as mine on the inside ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

seagull said:


> looks nice :thumbsup:
> 
> strange, your bonnet is not the same as mine on the inside ?


Mines been moddified by top secret


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking sweet, Matt. Your car is getting meaner by the day! Keep those mods coming. :squintdan


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good mate, get some Apexi's on there.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

it looks meann....
but looking nice


----------



## R35_GTR (Nov 4, 2007)

so I had better wash and polish the 35 before Sat then or you will outshine everybody matty

looks nice will it all be together for Saturday!

Robbie J on wife's login


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well the story gets more strange

just dug out a picture of when i was at Omori seeing daves old TS car

oddly it has a TS strut brace, carbon cooling panel and the ARC box i have

with the same bonnet that fits...

agahh!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

your doing it wrong,give me the car,and the bonnet,and i'll fix it for you,i won't charge any money,but will request the log book in my name for 10 years 

erm,are you sure it's the exact same ARC intake? Do R34 gtr's have those adjustable plastic things on the slam panel which you can adjust the height?
you said incompatible,in what sense ? intake box to high?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think his got version 1 arc 

Mines slightly different


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

I seriously cannot get over the pure Greatness of this car! For me this has got to be one of the best examples with only the purest touches being added! Seeing this just makes the wait unbearable, that and the fact I don't have 20k to spend on the insurance! 

I do wonder if in 3-5 years I'll get the chance to pick up a low mileage immaculate conditioned R34.... :s

Hope you get around the ARC box issue, as it increases the detail of the engine bay.


Nas


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

new stuff arriving soon, (just been shipped)

Carbon Rear wing blade from Carbon Superior

Few things from Auto Select including a tasty new steering wheel, Nismo boss kit

bits from TS ;-)

and may treat myself to some new seats..but not sure yet...


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

The more i freeeeeequent this forum the moooooooore i like the 34s ......sweet as :smokin:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I love following the updates Matt!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool, oh i ordered a new bumper as well (front) ..

hmm what else...not anything that really springs to mind but alot on my "to buy list" lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ARC Box now off, fitted apexis today. 

the engine bay looks alot less packed (and dare i say it incomplete) with the apexi kit compared to ARC

pics were just trial fiting before some smart a&& says your missing a couple of bolts etc ;-)












Replaced the TOMEI oil filler piston cap with the discontinued HKS Purple one 











now , ordered a wheel from Auto Select...

got my fitting boss from nismo so we are all good to go!


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

matty32 said:


> cool, oh i ordered a new bumper as well (front) ..
> 
> hmm what else...not anything that really springs to mind but alot on my "to buy list" lol


Hi Mate, is it the Z Tune Front bumper you ordered, they are well nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

couldnt possibly comment ;-)

yourl all see soon


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep them pictures coming matty!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

The Apex'i filters look very tidy.
That's the same set I've been eyeing, I think you just convinced me.

Justin


----------



## koullis (Mar 24, 2009)

DOING GREAT, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the standard R34 GTR steering wheel is nicer....:runaway:

What are you doing with that Tomei oil cap, LOL.:wavey:


----------



## .::F[L]Y::. (Mar 22, 2009)

just read almost every page of this thread. fine example of a GTR!

btw, trying to find where you got that CF plenum cover. looks sweet!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we make the plenum covers you have pm


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think the standard R34 GTR steering wheel is nicer....:runaway:
> 
> What are you doing with that Tomei oil cap, LOL.:wavey:


already had the nismo boss from Gio's old car so had to get a wheel really

;-)

TOMEI - its staying in my garage 

if you want a new one just shout got plenty in stock


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well i just wheeled out the 34 for a wash and wax

fitted the Top Secret bonnet last weekend, from this car

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET COMPETIZIONE R - Speedhunters

Big thanks to Gio for letting me have it 

as you know i had to ditch the ARC Box infavour of Apexi's so that it cleared the underneath of the bonnet.

lines up perfect  

had to modify and cut out the garage defend cooling panel with the trusty drill to ensure that the catch fitted, but bar that was simple

Having had Top Secret do the Paint & fitting of TS aero catches as well as modifying it for "Rain Catchers" i am really happy with the result.

pics were taken before it got waxed, & i sorted out the washer jet hoses...(clips still on the original bonnet)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

looking very smart matt love it


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking very good Matty! loving it!! :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

looking good but why do you need a new front bumper? whats wrong with the one u got?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> looking good but why do you need a new front bumper? whats wrong with the one u got?


its got a tiny mark on it

so i got a new one, im fussy you know that


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Cars looking great Matty I think it has to be one of the best looking bb 34's I have seen keep the good work up.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

yes i do know *sighs* no wonder your always skint... tut tut


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

iano C said:


> Cars looking great Matty I think it has to be one of the best looking bb 34's I have seen keep the good work up.


yours is alot nicer my friend


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning R-34Gtr
The TS bonnet looks really good colour coded.


Terje.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

There is so much room under your arches! Whats the reason for the strech on the tyres?

You could go a lot lower but you would be looking at a lot of new bumpers :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't want the car to the deck

Just the way it sits on the coils

Tyres - I had 265 on the te37

They were brand new - so reused them on the enkies

Enkies are wider 18 10 18

Not paying £800 more on tyres


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Matty yours is probably my favorite 34. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking more aggressive by the minute, matt. Top stuff!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

love your car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nazams said:


> love your car


maybe you want to buy it ;-)


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I would love to buy it but iv already ordered one, if i new about yours i would of bought it.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

matty32 said:


> its got a tiny mark on it
> 
> so i got a new one, im fussy you know that


Car looks great Matty. I'm sure that your front splitter has the tiniest of marks on it. Most people would live with it, but you being fussy and all that i'll understand if you want to sell it to me lol


----------



## kr4-gtr (Aug 14, 2009)

watching thread! looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

been a bad boy and waded through the Top Secret & Auto Select Catalogue

also picked up this

prob the rarest item to find for the GT-R

never seen one for sale in 6 years, but managed to get my mits on it!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

let me give you some advice

get it fitted on asap, and then post pics up of you engine bay


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice armrest!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> let me give you some advice
> 
> get it fitted on asap, and then post pics up of you engine bay


just waiting on the auto select brace, top secret catch tank/resivor tank

this and few other bits

wont be fitted until next year anyway

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Matty your r34 is stunning!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I have read every page, good on ya to keep to your plan, to your style... a sharp looking R34 indeed. Can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

:clap:Great car Matty excellent work done there mate. Post some more pics !!!:clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

been bit lazy lol

car has been off the road in my garage for 4months (maybe a little longer)..think the last time i drove it was October...

last friday , dropped it off at Rons (RK tuning) for a service/oil change & new CAT1 alarm....new battery went in too for good measure..

few additional bits fitted inside the cabin

Auto Select Steering Wheel --albe it a second hand one that came from Miguel,..(and a nismo horn button & Wheel Boss)

Nismo 320 white faced guages

sorry for rubbish pics (taken on phone)




















next up...ordered a new radiator & hoses

waiting for some other bits to turn up as well..

thinking of taking out the interior...and installing bride seats too...eek!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Matt looking good as ever :thumbsup: i say no to taking out the seats get them retrimed :chairshot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

aferx said:


> Matt looking good as ever :thumbsup: i say no to taking out the seats get them retrimed :chairshot


seats are comming out budget depending

:thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

a nice car one of my favourite R34's


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Spend spend spend!


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice one mate. About time you came round and scared the crap out of me again isn't it? 
I'm free nearly all week :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah i will have to pop by at some point

im going to the HWH next to the sxoc team meet


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

matty32 said:


> yeah i will have to pop by at some point
> 
> im going to the HWH next to the sxoc team meet


whens that then fella? May come along :thumbsup:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice ride you have there. Colour is awesome.:smokin:Agree on the suspension as i wouldn't want to lower it any further than that with the state of the roads nowadays. + Some of the speed humps are like mount everest!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Doing a cracking job there Matt, really like it. White wheels on Baysde, Clean & mean, great look.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its got new suspension on now, from Gio's R34

it rides alot nicer...

i cant lower it any more, because of the speed humps

polished it up at weekend, its silky smooth finish now,

ive not used it, as i dont want any dirt to get on the car underneath (yes i am that fussy)

just waiting on more parts to arrive....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What suspension is it and what's the ride like?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

HKS drag setup

its alot nicer

not bumpy, or harsh like the TEINS i had on there, (which decided they would leak)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Your car just keeps on getting better and better! Looking very sharp.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Your car just keeps on getting better and better! Looking very sharp.



its not as nice as yours paul

damit i want your v cam


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Cant belive ive only just seen this thread!

Car is seriously fresh matty.

Cant wait to see it again up close :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

little bit of an update

waiting on the big parts to arrive, the heavy stuff....

still little packet arrived earlier this week

my Veilside super rare "turbo" oil cap ....needs a clean but seeing as its 15 years old il let it off lol











then we spoke to HKS Kansai at the TAS 2010.

Remember their demo car?






















we kindly asked if they would produce their "non available" HKS Kansai badge for the rear of my GT-R. They asked what car i had, and as Newera are on extremely good terms with Kansai's boss....they produced a couple

really chuffed!!

They are hard to pick out in the pics (artifical light) but they have a shimmer on the badge...really high quality...


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice indeed

you say they produced a couple of the badges for newera

does that mean youll be selling some? if so how much?

put me down for one if your selling them


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no sorry i wont be selling any

one is going to a very good friend for his GT-R, but no it was a one off.

ive a Top Secret Oil cap, so the Veilside will sit on the shelf, been looking for one for ages so thought it was worth a tenner...


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thats a damn shame 

i know uve been looking for one of those caps for a long time

congrats on your rare buys again

bdw is the good friend on this forum? any one we know


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

That turbo oil cap is super cool matt. great item.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Showing off his exclusive wares:chairshot . Cool badge though.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Jaw dropping car in every respect matt. All the very rare items just make it better


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks,

jsut waiting for my new radiator and hoses to turn up...

also looking at getting mines to do the cackle finish covers for me, but its abit pricey


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

How much is pricey Matt?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

more than £2

(around £500+)


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats rape!

I'll have to paint my own.

Done much to your car lately (other than the oil cap and badge)?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few bits mate yeah, not had chance to do any updated pictures

took it out last weekend, though

catch up soon

that price included a set of cam covers


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

matty32 said:


> more than £2
> 
> (around £500+)



geez, i would just do a DIY job myself tbh.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

A few good mods there Matty, nice one.

I look forward to hopefully seeing your car in all of its glory later this year...


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi mate looking good,starting to get very jealous of all these parts your getting :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought the company that did the covers for Mines went out of business? That's what they said in December!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I thought the company that did the covers for Mines went out of business? That's what they said in December!



Yes Toni, that was exactly what they said to us when we wisited Mine's in December.
Because of this i gave up the quest for these covers and purchased a new set Nur covers. 
I am a little confused by this whole matter.


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can still get the covers done


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

matty32 said:


> you can still get the covers done



First of all matty32, i am sorry for asking questions about this on your beautiful R-34Gtr thread.
But now i really are confused.
Are you saying that these covers/the genuine Mine's crackle colour can still be done via Mine's?
If so why could i not bring the spare covers i had then, with me to Mine's as i suggested i would do when we wisited them?
The person i spoke with at Mine's said sorry, but the company who did the crackle colour job for them had gone bust last year.
I know that there are other people who can do a job like this and with a little patience i could probably manage something myself.
But the only option for me is the genuine Mine's crackle colour thru Mine's, so i know that the colour is a 100% match.
Now i have sold the spare covers and purchased Nur covers instead.


Terje.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

is the mines ccover colour the purple crackle one?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

agent-x said:


> is the mines ccover colour the purple crackle one?



agent-x, Yes the Mine's crackle colour is some kind of purple.


Terje.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

YAY!

got home to a large HKS Box....

rock on!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Share the goodness then Matty


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just lots of boring polished pipes mate ;-)


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That isn't boring, as you well know


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

took a few snaps

got...

Apexi rad expansion tank (now discontinued, thanks miguel!)
Koyo BNR34 Radiator
ARC rad caps for the above
Greddy clear cam cover
Orange radiator hoses 
HKS elements
HKS hard pipe kit & Replacement Twin turbo set up

more on their way from Top Secret


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nothing boring about those items at all, hard pipe kits are the nuts :thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

these bits will look nice mate!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ermm sorry to sound stupid whats the rad expansion kit?


----------



## haris87mas (May 29, 2009)

that's a proper stunning car


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice parts mate, now hurry up and get them on the car :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Orange hoses are nice, where are they from?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

which pipe is the one you bought the other week?.. the very expensive one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Toni - hoses come from me, they are a newera special ...i wanted something abit different and not the usual samco blue hose jobbies

Lee - lol right after you get your nismo areo kit on ;-)

took your advice and ordered the top secret bonnet dampers as well as HKS Fuel rail and tomei fuel regulator and braided lines

also got a Border strut brace arriving as well..they are making it to order so its taking a while.

Laura - the big set of pipes

agent x - its an overflow tank


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ooh i could've got them at b&q


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

:drool:
Love it Matty.

Justin


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Matty, the nismo bits should be going on very soon........... i hope.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

now arrived...

Nismo LEDS..look like this for those who dont know (removed from this gtr)




















Parcel from TS, nice gold bonnet dampers












Border strut brace!!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

More gadgets!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

nice bits there mate! why dont they make dampers for r32 bonnets so annoying


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> nice bits there mate! why dont they make dampers for r32 bonnets so annoying


i know 

not sure why they cant, because, they make them for lots of other cars


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

keep your eyes peeled mate! someone somewhere out there must have done them!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Saw some of those dampers on Moos car at the weekend, lovely bits of kit. Are they expensive?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

these Nismo led tail lamps looks awesome...  i'd love to see how they looks when on in the night... :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Toni - not that much about £230 i think (from memory). depends on what colour you want

Top Secret Bonnet Dampers

they do carbon ones too


Tein dampers are much less

LEDS - they should look cool. i only use my car during the evening so hence i thought i should really get a set


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Matty- get them LEDs on for Monday :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Matty- get them LEDs on for Monday :chuckle:


no can do buddy, unless they turn up tomorrow am but i doubt it

they are in transit to me from newera jp

:wavey:


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

sexy car, very impressive.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

been busy this week

installed the TS bonnet dampers, & Border strut brace

popped by RK for my Koyo Rad to be fitted along with modified Nismo LED's

still lots to fit but thought id post a little update pic


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

comin along nicely


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

like the oil cap mate!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely looking Brace there mate.

Looks even better in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmmmm...

Matty, sending you a PM.

Justin


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few more bits arrived


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

here we go again 

whats that in the second pic in the bottom right

thats is by far the best 34 ive seen


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

:bowdown1:


agent-x said:


> here we go again
> 
> whats that in the second pic in the bottom right
> 
> thats is by far the best 34 ive seen


Master cylinder stopper?

Very nice parts there Mate :bowdown1:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thought you already had one of those brakes stoppers matt, looking to get one myself........


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

whats the ARC thing next to the ARC radiator hoses?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just another arc radiator cap, as i had to send mine to wills for japfest, so it made it on to his car in time with his other bits, 

arc hoses, discontinued so lucked out and got a new set

stopper - no i dont 

other cusco bit is a numberplate relocation bracket

just waiting on the tomei reg, and then il buy all the attachments to fit it

more stuff going on but its finding the time to book it in


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> just another arc radiator cap, as i had to send mine to wills for japfest, so it made it on to his car in time with his other bits,



 Yes thank you again Matt, i owe you big time, very kind indeed :bowdown1:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey matt looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

added a few more bits today

ARC Tank,ARC Hoses, HKS hard pipes & a new clear cam cover, as mine was getting dirty

all just intime for modified live


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

coming together niceley, hard pipes look good


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i want those hard pipes Matt, i comand you to find me some lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

clarky_gtt said:


> i want those hard pipes Matt, i comand you to find me some lol


wont find a used set of those im afraid
HKS Racing Chamber Kit

can do you a new one:thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ohh matty that is sooo sexy

one thing i dont get is why are you so stingy with your pics

post some more


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> ohh matty that is sooo sexy
> 
> one thing i dont get is why are you so stingy with your pics
> 
> post some more


cos its just been waxed and detailed so i dont want to drive it out somewhere to get "overall" shots, 

i know what it looks like


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol i suppose you have a good point


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea yea! looks nice man would those hard pipes fit round my arc air box? looking at them i reckon they would


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice mate, looks really good now its all fitted. :thumbsup:


----------

